# 2000 Nissan Maxima SE V6 - P1320



## mshrontz (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
I own a 2000 Nissan Maxima and the Service Engine Soon indicator is staying on. The code is P1320 ignition system. The car's performance only seems to hesitate when trying to accelerate fast. But normal driving condintions seem to be fine. The error appeared immediatly after putting my hazard lights on in a parking lot two days ago. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

mshrontz said:


> Hi,
> I own a 2000 Nissan Maxima and the Service Engine Soon indicator is staying on. The code is P1320 ignition system. The car's performance only seems to hesitate when trying to accelerate fast. But normal driving condintions seem to be fine. The error appeared immediatly after putting my hazard lights on in a parking lot two days ago. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Either a harness is loose/bad or at least one of your ignition coils is bad. 

If it is your coils, common opinion on the best fix for this is to change em all. If cost is a concern, you can do it yourself following this write-up: 

http://www.lehrner.com/david/sparkplug.doc

You can buy them from Dave Burnette at South Point Nissan in Austin, TX. He's a reliable OEM parts guy that many Maxima owners go to for parts and advice. Phone number is 1-888-254-6060.


There is a TSB on this as well: 

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB01-059.pdf


And here are some threads with related info: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=198517

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=427640


----------



## jim662 (Sep 10, 2007)

I realize this is an old thread and that this may be old news, but my MIL's 2000 Infinity I30 started missing. I pulled the codes with my $29 Harbor Freight code reader and got P1320 and P0305. Reading the forum and similar threads to this lead me to conclude that the no. 5 cylinder ignition coil was bad. Autozone had the part in stock for $69 and so I went to get it. Trouble was that Autozone must have its parts mislabled because although I needed a coil for the back row of cylinders (with the electrical connnector on top), the one that their couputer said was for the back row was actually for the front row (with the electrical connector on the side). Anyway, I replaced the coil with the proper one and the problem was solved. Also worth mentioning is that the Autozone part is a factory part. The "Nissan" logo on the barrel of the coil going in the spark plug hole was ground off the new Autozone part, but enough remained to see that it was the Nissan logo. I suppose that there is only on manufacturer for this part and that this accounts for the reason. Anyway, $69 is better than the dealer price (though I understand you can mail order cheaper still) but if you don't want to wait (and you get past Autozone's error on the part numbering) its not a bad option.


----------



## wills00max (Dec 19, 2007)

I am currently in the middle of this frustrating issue. Went cheap with a place off ebay, on 2nd set from them engine light still on and still complains of ignition, looks like nissan has this figured out, buy our parts only! I did find set on courtesyparts.com for 70 a piece nissan genuine. hopefully these do the job.


----------



## My Mind (Mar 24, 2010)

mshrontz said:


> Hi,
> I own a 2000 Nissan Maxima and the Service Engine Soon indicator is staying on. The code is P1320 ignition system. The car's performance only seems to hesitate when trying to accelerate fast. But normal driving condintions seem to be fine. The error appeared immediatly after putting my hazard lights on in a parking lot two days ago. Any ideas?
> Thanks


hmm seems to be Ignation coils are not good. u have to chek there resistens value.

Sorry For Bad English.


----------



## kev6677 (Feb 24, 2012)

Had the same problem on a 2000 maxima went out and bought 6 duralast coils from Autozone which did not fix the problem.Eventual bought original nissan coils and the problem dissapeared...Save youself time and money and purchase the coils from a nissan dealer.


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

How much are the coils at the nissan dealer? Is the price about the same as in autozone?


----------



## kev6677 (Feb 24, 2012)

Your best bet is to order online from courtesy nissan i paid approx $80 for each coil. the coils at Autozone were about $70 each. but they WILL NOT FIX the p1320 problem.Save yourself the frustration that myself and others had by ordering the original nissan parts.


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I don't have a P1320 problem, I have a P0305 which is a cylinder 5 misfire. But I'm guessing that doesn't matter. I'll listen to what you said and buy them from a nissan dealership to be safe. And thanks for the advice.


----------

